# Is it ever too late to become a "horse person?"



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ever since I was a kid, I've loved horses. I grew up drawing them, reading about them, going to a summer horse camp for 8 years, and I took riding lessons for about a year. The only problem is that my family has always lived in a suburban area and my parents have no experience with horses, so actually getting one was totally out of the question. So now as a 21-year-old, I'm still basically a "horse fan" that loves doing anything horse-related, and if I ever happen to see horses in person, like at the State Fair, I feel compelled to spend as much time as I can near them. 

So I was wondering, is it ever too late to actually transition from being a "horse fan" to actually becoming a horse owner? From my years at horse camp, I do know a lot of the basics for riding and taking care of a horse, but I also know I have tons to learn. I'm not really looking to become an great jumper or dressage rider, but I'd love to have a pleasure horse as a companion someday.

I'm just about to move out and start paying off college loans so I know it's not likely to happen in the next few years, but I was wondering where a good place to start would be?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Heck no! I am almost 21 and I was in a similar situation to you, but I just bought my first horse this past March, and its been great.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Never ever too old to learn, my dad started at 42!!

I would say get some lessons under your belt, and then when you're back in the swing of it, look at leasing. Its a BIG difference going from riding to owning, but you can see if its for you, have the time commitment, financial commitment and go from there.. that way if you don't have the time for a horse, you can still lease and have 3-4 days of pony fun and the rest as you time


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's never too late. Some people don't take up horse back riding until they are retired. I've owned horses since I was a teenager-& I'll be riding lots more when I retire next year!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't consider 21 "late" in becoming a horse person. At 21, you still have a good 60 years to be an active member of the horse community.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I too rode horses at summer camp many years ago. Ididn't get into horses until 5 years ago at the age of 36. My wife wanted to "just go look at the horse" for sale. We now own 6. 

Horses are like potato chips. It's hard to have just one. 

I'm not a big fan of leasing but it can be beneficial for someone unsure about buying a horse. You can test the water without jumping in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

My dad had just bought his first horse and is learning to ride at 45, he loves his Bella and is coming along so well with her. He didn't like horses before I bought Sunny after being bitten badly as a child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say start with the lessons and may be helping out in barn on weekends. The former will help you with correct riding (and eventually you may look into more advanced horse that will give you more options as a buyer), the latter will teach you the basics of the ownership (like routine, deworming, etc.). 

And yes, it's NEVER too late. I got a horse quite late in life (couldn't afford for many years).


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Its never too late. Your passion for horses is the same passion every other horse owner here feels. Its why we wake up at ungodly hours, spend every dime we have on vet/farrier bills, and make special time to spend with our horses.
Definitely take up lessons to get you back into the swing of things. Maybe lease afterthat, but you'll know when its time to buy. I only got into ownership 2 years ago, and i'm 26. Go after what you love, just know, its a very expensive hobby.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh golly no  take lessons first and learn as much as possible when you are financially able and get right in  better late then never


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

It's never too late to become a horse owner. It's really easy...

Put on your tennis shoes and go outside. Find a great big oak tree and pace off 100 paces from the treee. Turn around and face the tree. Bend slightly at the waist and lower your head. Run as fast as you can till you hit the tree.

When you wake up, you will be stupid enough to go buy a horse...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Faceman said:


> It's never too late to become a horse owner. It's really easy...
> 
> Put on your tennis shoes and go outside. Find a great big oak tree and pace off 100 paces from the treee. Turn around and face the tree. Bend slightly at the waist and lower your head. Run as fast as you can till you hit the tree.
> 
> When you wake up, you will be stupid enough to go buy a horse...


 :clap: Pretty much!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree, it's NEVER too late. I got my first horse at the ripe old age of 24, then had to sell out in my early thirties. Now I'm 53, and am just getting back into horses again.

My dad got his first horse when he was 65 - he hadn't ridden since he was a kid in the old military acadamy that was over by Claremore in the early 1930's. He bought a two year old mare and had her broke for him. She was way too much horse for him - but she was great at teaching him how to fall and walk long distances in cowboy boots that don't fit, LOL! But you know, he sure loved that horse!


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> It's never too late. Some people don't take up horse back riding until they are retired.


 Yep, I have friends that started riding and getting into the horses in the late 50's. In our early 60's and retired I find I enjoy them so much more as I have time to kick around with my horses when ever I chose now.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I read a book about someone and they started riding at 70!!! Never to late.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Never too late. There a many of us who loved horses as kids but because of a million reasons couldnt own them or even take lessons much. Then you grow up, have to get educated or somehow trained to find a decent job. Maybe get married and have kids and more responsibilities and it takes a while to get to a time and financial position making the dream of a horse a reality. I have read it is very common for "horse fans" to be real horse people in their 30s to middle age. They are a big commitment that not all of us can get around to until later. If you can start now you are ahead of a lot of us! I just got back into them this yr at 34. And even now I find it very hard to juggle my other obligstions to make time for my big babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

NO WAY. Try volunteering, or if you have the money, get some lessons. Go for it, you have the passion!


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I literally just got my first horse this week at age 44. I had ridden a lot as a teen but never owned as I lived in the suburbs like you. I strongly recommend leasing a horse first. That is what I did. It was amazing how much I still needed(and still need to) learn. I go to my barn at 8am and help with the feed, taking the horses out , mucking stalls...everything...just so I can learn. Trust me, that is the best way to learn. I take lessons and leased for awhile.
Now I am getting a horse, am very comfortable at my barn, do not feel silly about asking for help or asking questions as I know everyone.

Good luck and go for it!!!!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the encouragement and helpful advice! I guess I always thought most people either had parents with horses, or were lucky enough to get the typical pony or riding lessons for Christmas. I had no idea that it's wasn't too uncommon to wait until retiring to have a first horse! 

I have heard about leasing but I wasn't sure if even that was too big a commitment for someone that didn't grow up with horses. Riding lessons and leasing definitely sounds like a good idea, though. 

Another question I have is how expensive is taking care of a horse? And how much time does it take? As someone who wants to have kids, would it be hard to do both? Sorry to bother you guys with so many questions, but it's definitely exciting to hear that it's not as out-of-the-question to have a horse as I had thought. I guess I always assumed having a horse was something that just wasn't possible for me, but it's great to hear that I'm not the only one still horse-crazy as a 21 year old. XD


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

I had exactly the same experience as you growing up. None of my family were into horses and couldn't understand where I got the 'horse bug' from! We lived in the suburbs and I always dreamed of getting my own horse one day. Then when I got married and had kids we moved around a lot (husband was in the Air Force) so I was 37 before I could fulfill my dream. 

I started with an easy to keep mare and kept her at a local farm where the owners had horses and were on hand to help me. It was cheap and all I did was ride out. I'm now 54, have got 3 horses which I keep at home and I take them to shows - basically my husband says I'm living the horsey childhood I never had, but it's great! 

So I say go for it. Start with something that you can cope with (leasing sounds like a good idea) then when the opportunity comes, even if it is later in life like me, you can buy your own. Keep chasing your dream!


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

My kids are now a bit older(10 and 12) so they are more self sufficent and can stay on their own a bit. I would think that having a horse not at your house with younger kids would be tougher but doable. Remember, if you are boarding...someone else is feeding your horse and taking care of the stall so if you are shorter on time due to the kids you can cut out a bit of time there. Since you do not have kids now, take full advantage of that and get your lessons going and possibly find a lease. Once you start talking to horse people such as your lesson person, barn where you take lessons etc...they should beable to guide you towards some good lease horses.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Another question I have is how expensive is taking care of a horse? And how much time does it take? As someone who wants to have kids, would it be hard to do both? Sorry to bother you guys with so many questions, but it's definitely exciting to hear that it's not as out-of-the-question to have a horse as I had thought. I guess I always assumed having a horse was something that just wasn't possible for me, but it's great to hear that I'm not the only one still horse-crazy as a 21 year old. XD


The cost depends on a few things. Mine cost me about $30/month per horse - not much more than a dog, but I am on the low end...my horses are healthy, they are on pasture all year so I only have to feed hay 4 months a year in the winter, I feed round bales, give my own vaccinations, and hay and vets are cheap in my area. If you board, feed square bales, and live in a more expensive area, the costs go way way up from there...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started at 50, so I guess 21 isn't too late.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

As you can see from the varied answers you've gotten here-Horse-keeping can be on almost any budget,it's up to you to be flexible. I started baby-sitting when I was 12, & made the decision not to have kids while I was Very Young! I was a step-mom, so do know the difficulties of juggling a kid w/having horses, but my DH then was an excellent farrier & had been a riding teacher-he liked to jump,so our life revolved around horses. I never married a man until AFTER he was "snipped",except for my current DH, & I had my tubes tied in my 40's-they wouldn't do it until then, thinking a younger woman doesn't know her own mind. It is IMHO a lot easier to have horses if your budget doesn't also have to cover children, but to each their own,& I definetely know I'm in the minority on this, but my sister had a child, so the gene pool lives on. My life has worked for me, & we all have to forge our own path. Widhing you the best of luck & hope you have a great horse in your future!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah. I feel left out lol.
I'm one of the very few lucky enough to grow up bombarded with horses. Since I was five we've always had at least two... before that, pony rides and whatnot. It happens when you have a horse-crazy mother....
As for the cost, if there's only one horse, you should be fine.
But whatever you do, don't buy a horse unless you KNOW you can handle it long term. Because it really adds up- no horse is free. There's always the possibility of injuries, and hay prices are going up, plus the farrier periodically, etc. It's not something to take lightly. I suggest leasing first : )


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

A good place to start would be to hook up with a barn/trainer you like. They'll help find a suitable horse for you.

Leasing could be an option, but I'd recommend lessons first. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope! 

Leasing is a great way to find out the responsibilities of horse ownership. It's not the entire cost though, so factor that in. I used to spend around $230 for field board.. $10 for a bale of hay every other week. So around $250 a month, vet bills ran me (this was a bad year LOL) around $800, that's with 2 emergency calls, teeth floating, shots, coggins.. then factor in buying treats and equipment (hopefully a one time cost..) 
If an 18 (now 19) year old girl can do it.. you'll have absolutely no problem! Just keep a portion of your paycheck in a savings account to collect interest for any emergency vet costs.. it saved my butt a few times! 
But definitely start out with lessons and tell the trainer (or riding instructor) that you are interested in leasing or you want her to help you figure out when you know enough to manage a horse on your own.

But definitely go for it!
Have fun with it!


----------



## MOON16 (Nov 3, 2011)

NEVER to old to be a horse person!
I would suggest to get as much knowledge and experience as you can get while your not quite ready for a horse, then once you get one, take lessons on him or her to learn how to work with him/her as a team!


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Goodness! What a question! You NO WAY too old to get a horse.. Though consider getting a 6 month lease,just to make sure you can handle it. Their is so much in owning a horse,but every min. is SO MUCH fun! GO get it! =)


----------

